# Labour/Birth



## Hannah Moir (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi there, i am 24 weeks pregnant with my first child, and i have been a type 1 diabetic for 12 years, I was looking for some info/advice for when it comes to birth plans/labour and also some good storys as all you hear is the horror storys. I am terrified.

Thanks


----------



## Northerner (Jul 18, 2016)

Hannah Moir said:


> Hi there, i am 24 weeks pregnant with my first child, and i have been a type 1 diabetic for 12 years, I was looking for some info/advice for when it comes to birth plans/labour and also some good storys as all you hear is the horror storys. I am terrified.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Hannah, welcome to the forum  I'm sorry that I can't give any advice, as I am a single bloke, but hopefully some of our Mums will be along with their stories and encouragement  I have 'witnessed' many of our members having beautiful, healthy babies over the years, so I would suggest having a browse of the section for their stories  I hope that everything goes really well for you!


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 18, 2016)

Really good luck Hannah ! I am sure you will do fine


----------



## stephknits (Jul 18, 2016)

I had both my daughters before the Disbetes, so can't help with that aspect.  I guess my advice would be, try not to plan in too much detail (you will not stick to it!) and be open to any pain relief etc (what you decide at the time is right for you - giving birth is not. A competition to see who is the hardest!).

Positive story - I had my second daughter on my wedding anniversary, a planned C section, the surgeon put on kT tunstall and afterwards we had champagne on the ward.


----------



## Cleo (Jul 18, 2016)

Hello Hannah and welcome 
I have a 2 year old son and I'm 33 weeks pregnant  

Interesting that you ask this question - i recently attended a meeting on diabetes and pregancy and mentioned that there was no info around this area (labour) - all the focus is placed on pre preg planning and ante antenatal care (2 hugely important areas ofxourse) but there seems to be a lack in info around what happens on "d day!".

Do you know what the protocol is at your hosp ? Mine was to induce at 38 weeks as Long as BGs are well controlled and baby is not too big. 
Normally with the induction they start with the prostaglandin pessary , if it doesnt work they break your waters , if that doesnt work they use the oxytocin drip.  In my case the pessary didn't work - Unfortunately I had a reaction to it so I had contractions but wasn't dilating  so I needed a c section.  For this reason,  This time around I've asked for an elective c section.

My advice would be to ask about contingency plans so you're aware what will happen If things don't go to plan.  

Try to stay focused on the bigger picture -ie  that your baby arrives safely and if he / she needs medical help then the best place for them to be is in NICU.  

The good thing about being high risk is that they will look after you and baby really well.  
Good luck and hope you're ok in this heat ! X


----------



## Cleo (Jul 18, 2016)

And PS - no need to be terrified ! - you'll be fine, and I can guarantee you that as soon as you see your baby for the first time you'll forget about everything !


----------



## Hannah Moir (Jul 19, 2016)

Thank you Cleo, yeh my protocol is that as long as everything is ok with my sugars etc ill get induced at 38 weeks, i have my growth scan in 4 weeks so hoping that i get a bit more info then. Im trying to be open minded but still feel completely in the dark, also feel very guilty when i test my bloods and there not what they should be!

the heat is melting me lol!! but im sure ill cope!

Thanks again. x


----------



## grainger (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi Hannah

I can't give you a completely straight forward labour story unfortunately but the protocol at my hospital was also induction at 38 weeks. 

Try not to worry if you don't always get perfect readings. The last trimester you can be so insulin resistant it's really tough.

I'd recommend just asking loads of questions about every and any concerns you have. For me personally I didn't make a D day plan as I was basically under the assumption that what would happen would happen - I will say this - try not to worry, relax in the knowledge that the team you'll be with are there to make sure everything goes as smoothly as possible and ultimately however it happens soon you'll meet your new arrival! And once that happens the journey you went through to get there does pale into significance! 

Good luck, enjoy your last few weeks and let us know how it all goes x


----------



## Nicola16 (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi there, I'm 28 weeks +2 now and found out I have either type 2 or gestational (we don't know which) during pregnancy. At the moment I am insulin controlled.

My plan is to also be induced at 38 weeks and I know they will monitor me and baby closely during birth. Apart from that my plan is to go with the flow and stay as relaxed as possible. 

I understand your worries but remember most labours and births don't go along exactly like the birth plan says from  what I've heard but this isn't a bad thing in itself just the way of the world.

 I'm making sure I've packed a hospital bag with a couple of home comforts like a pillow and music we like and will be taking my favourite carb snacks to keep energy up.

This is my first baby so I might be being a bit naive but I figure the more relaxed I am the easier it will be dealing with what happens - plan what you can, the rest try not to worry about.

All the very best Hannah


----------



## Redkite (Jul 20, 2016)

Well I can't help with the type 1 side of things (it's my son who is type 1, not me), but please don't worry.  Giving birth to your child is one of the most special moments in your whole life, one that will stay with you always.  The actual experience is different for everyone (I did feel a bit jealous of a friend who had a virtually painless 4 hour water birth!).  Mine was 16 hours and I needed gas/air and an epidural, plus a ventouse delivery - but the moment I was handed my little boy for the very first time was amazing and emotional and wonderful, so focus on that .  Talk to your antenatal team so that you're well prepared for all eventualities - as a type 1 Mum you will have plenty of specialist care, but it's good to know what your options are and to be open to changing to Plan B if necessary.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 27, 2016)

Every time I put the page on I think this has turned to the political space.  Sorry


----------

